

Möbius Bagel - PLenz
http://kottke.org/14/07/mobius-bagel?fk_kk

======
ColinWright
I don't see that this adds anything new - is it effectively block-spam? It's
fun, it's fascinating, it's confusing for many, but it's been around a while,
and submitted and discussed previously

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5569014](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5569014)
<\- most comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1967930](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1967930)
<\- many comments

Other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8093337](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8093337)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7748608](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7748608)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3529355](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3529355)

